
Show HN: BitAuth IDE – An IDE for Bitcoin and Bitcoin-Like Cryptocurrencies - bitjson
https://blog.bitjson.com/bitauth-ide-write-and-debug-custom-bitcoin-scripts-aad51f6e3f44
======
bitjson
Hi everyone,

Bitcoin Script is the programming language used in bitcoin transactions.
BitAuth IDE is a new open source project for designing advanced authentication
schemes in this language.

BitAuth IDE includes a compiler with an entity/variable system and an
interactive, "omniscient" debugger to view the entire execution of the program
as you are typing.

You can learn more about the system in the link, and there's also a video
walkthrough at the top of the article.

I'd love to answer questions and hear your thoughts! You can find the project
on Github here:

[https://github.com/bitjson/bitauth-ide](https://github.com/bitjson/bitauth-
ide)

